# MAJ 1.1.2 iPod Touch



## Deleted member 2927 (9 Novembre 2007)

> Dans la foulée de celle de l'iPhone, Apple propose une mise à jour 1.1.2 pour l'iPod touch. Elle commencerait seulement à être distribuée via iTunes mais un lien direct a été fourni par MacRumors. Elle pèse 157 Mo - mais il est préférable d'attendre qu'iTunes procède lui-même à la mise à jour de l'appareil - et parmi ses nouveautés, on trouverait la fonction d'ajout d'événements dans le calendrier, oubliée à la sortie du baladeur.



Reste à attendre les avis de celles et ceux qui auront essayés pour savoir en dehors du calendrier ce qui change.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (9 Novembre 2007)

Au menu : iTunes indique où on est la recharge de l'iPod, la 1.1.2 inclus toutes les langues, et on aurait un nouveau clavier.

Et faille TIFF corrigée


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (9 Novembre 2007)

En fait ras, pour les anglophones il suffit de faire un tour sur tuaw.com , l'ipod touch est toujours libéré de sa prison


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (9 Novembre 2007)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> En fait ras, pour les anglophones il suffit de faire un tour sur tuaw.com , l'ipod touch est toujours libéré de sa prison


Tu en es certain ?... 

Ils disent avoir pu continuer à le jailbreaker, ça ne veut pas dire pour autant qu'une utiisateur lambda faisant la maj y arrivera de suite.
Donc avant de se précipiter sur la MAJ, mieux vaut attendre que le système soit automatisé, sauf à vouoir se payer un downgrade + reinstallation complète des applis tierces...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (9 Novembre 2007)

eddy1103 a dit:


> Tu en es certain ?...
> 
> Ils disent avoir pu continuer à le jailbreaker, ça ne veut pas dire pour autant qu'une utiisateur lambda faisant la maj y arrivera de suite.
> Donc avant de se précipiter sur la MAJ, mieux vaut attendre que le système soit automatisé, sauf à vouoir se payer un downgrade + reinstallation complète des applis tierces...



En tout cas, il ne risque rien a l'update, si ce n'est perdre les applications tierces (pas de cas de brickage recensé)


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (9 Novembre 2007)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> En tout cas, il ne risque rien a l'update, si ce n'est perdre les applications tierces (pas de cas de brickage recens&#233


Et ils gagnent le droit de tout r&#233;installer :rateau: 

Et d&#233;blocage mis &#224; part, cette MAJ n'apporte rien du point de vue de l'utilisateur en dehors du calendrier... rien pour le flash, pas de copier/coller, pas de mail...
Il paraitrait que l'ipod et l'iphone sont plus "rapides" en 1.1.2... toujours pas tr&#232;s excitant tout &#231;a :sleep:


----------



## romain31000 (10 Novembre 2007)

j'ai un ipod touch 8go sous 1.1.1 et la m&#224;j n'est toujours pas dispo avec iTunes.
quelqu'un d'autre dans le m&#234;me cas?
merci


----------



## Dramis (10 Novembre 2007)

pas dispo non plus.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (10 Novembre 2007)

C'est normal, le lien a &#233;t&#233; donn&#233; par MacRumors mais n'est pas encore dispo directement par iTunes.
Patience


----------



## romain31000 (12 Novembre 2007)

ils &#233;taient bien en avance macrumors...


----------

